
Spud, potato powered web server - jacquesm
http://d116.com/spud/index.html
======
monos
good job. had to read it all :)

    
    
      > It has been heavily optimized for speed, in order to get
      > the response time below TCP's default retransmission timeout.

------
NathanKP
I always see internet news about how Google is trying to save expenses and be
better for the environment by reducing electricity use and increasing
efficiency.

This guy has obviously taken things a step further.

~~~
jacquesm
Imagine powering a google datacenter from potatoes :)

Check out potato #3.

------
shortformblog
Someone get this man to a Whole Foods, stat!

------
psyklic
Interesting, but it is now a single AAA battery-powered server ... which
appears to be down!

~~~
tyrmored
For six years, even!

